# Incorrect CPU Temp Displayed



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

A few days ago I unplugged my PC as we were moving the desks around. When I reconnected my PC and started it up and was presented by a message saying my CPU had overheated. I was confused as I had just booted up my PC and I had had the same stable +-10% overclock for over six months now.

I reset my BIOS and left my PC for a few minutes and when I booted it up again and checked the BIOS it reported that my CPU was at an unbelivable temp of 100oC!!!!:upset: 

When I booted up my PC it soon hard crashed!!

I have no idea of what went wrong; my PC is dust free, is now running at stock speed and and has never had an overheating problem in the past.:sigh:

Specs:
P5QL PRO
E8500 OC'ed to 3.5 Ghz now at 3.16 Ghz (stock).
Evga 8800 GTS 320MB
2 Gigs Transcend DDR2 1066 Mhz


----------



## Charp (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you look under the hood? Made sure nothing came loose during the move? Like the cpu fan maybe not set correctly, or a wire on one of your fans come lose?

Just to clarify that all the more basic possibilities are out of the picture.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah ........ I bet one of those push pins on the cpu heatsink cooler popped loose ..........

you will need to remove all the existing thermal grease to gain a clean surface and then apply a fresh dab of thermal grease ........... about the size of a grain of white rice when cooked ...........


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes its hard no to check under the hood as neither side panel is on. It provides my aging 8800 with improved airflow. I reseated the CPU heatsink and even did some dust busting (even though it was unnecesary). The GameSpot forums also recommended me changing my thermal paste. So that is my first priority.


----------

